# Daten in/aus Datenbank schreiben



## hans87 (2. Aug 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte für eine schon mit mySQL (xampp) angelegte Datenbank ein Java Frame programmieren der Textfelder enthält aus denen die eingegebene Daten  in meine Datenabkn übergeben werden. Um dort immer einen Kompletten Datensatz zu erhalten dieser besteht aus ca. 35 Kundeninformationen das längste Feld hat eine Länge von 100 Zeichen Vchar falls das Problem machen sollte wäre es entquell möglich den Typ zu ändern. In einem späten Schritt soll das Ganze dann wieder anders herumm fuktioneir n soo das ich in Java SQL abfrage nspechern kann um Datensätze aus der Datenbank auszulesen und in einem Frame auszugeben.

Die beiden einzlenen Teile waren keine große Herausforderung aber ich habe nicht den leisten schimmer wie sich beide systeme verbinden lassen. Ich habe schon bei Google nach einer löseung gesucht aber immer nur Code teile ohne eine wirkliche erklärung gefunden wie diese eingesetzt werden und was zu berücksichtigen ist.

Jetzt hoffe ich das ihr mir weiter helfen könnte um mein Problem zu lösen. Deshalb würde ich mich über jede Antwort freuen.


----------



## Camino (2. Aug 2011)

Welche beiden Teile verbinden meinst du? Das Auslesen und Schreiben in eine Datenbank? Ich versteh die Frage nicht so ganz. Schilder doch mal, was genau du erreichen willst.


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (2. Aug 2011)

Klingt für mich wie DBVisualizer, aber dieses Rad brauch man nicht nochmal erfinden


----------

